# My boy Coop...



## coop13 (Nov 16, 2017)

I read a study that people empathize more with dogs than with other people. For all the dog owners out there, I doubt that comes as a surprise. So it comes with great sadness that our sweet Cooper has crossed the Rainbow Bridge to doggie Heaven. Coop was fine one day, and the next day he was not. The vet said, "there are some so-so cancers, and then there are the really bad ones..."

I got Cooper when he was 10 weeks old and for over 13 years he'd been by our side. He was there when I bought my first house, got married (literally present), and was waiting at home when we brought our daughter back from the hospital. He made my wife feel safer when I was gone and seemingly knew when we were sad or sick and provided comfort.

I feel fortunate that while my 16 month daughter won't remember Coop, his impact on her will last the rest of her life. She's already obsessed with the dogs and other animals. That makes us happy. Coop was patient and gentle with her and he was a great pupper to all who knew him. He was her first best friend. 

Dogs are the best. Good night sweet Prince.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, Cooper was such a handsome boy!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Cooper was a gorgeous boy and what a great life he had with you and your family! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

i am crying now, such a lovely baby dog. may his soul rest in peace


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Cooper and your daughter were adorable together. I'm sorry you had to say goodbye. He looks like a very happy, well loved boy.


----------



## wiggles-wags-and-woofs (Aug 24, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. The photos you posted show a blissfully happy pup that couldn't have been more loved!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Coop looks like the kind of Golden that everyone dreams about when they picture the perfect family dog. I know you miss him, I hope knowing he had a better life with you all than most dogs could ever dream of brings you some comfort. Love the photos you shared, he sure was handsome.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coop*

My heart goes out to you. I agree that Coop sounded perfect!
What you wrote is SO BEAUTIFUL! Love all of his pictures.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.
I added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-list/441177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah so sorry for your loss.


----------

